# Lost ability to reply on For Sale ?



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi ,

I have > 5 posts and have bought stuff from the for sale section before

Oddly I seem to have lost the ability to reply to any post in that section.

Any idea why ?

Cheers


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

You need five posts in the last month to post on the "For Sale" forum or reply to posts.


----------



## Zohar (Dec 29, 2020)

I see I thought this was just a need for more than 5 posts. That seem like a very odd setup. Whatnot you don't have much to say on any given month but want to buy something. Strange.


----------



## Zohar (Dec 29, 2020)

I guess people just do what I do and post a few filler posts to make it work.


----------



## Lyt_han (Nov 15, 2020)

I've had the same issue, as a newbie although I'm always on the forum I don't have much to say 🙈


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I've run into a similar issue. I've been around since 2013 but I come and go because I juggle obsessions 

I'm guessing there's been issued with bots/fraudsters so it can only be a good thing


----------



## 9ail (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks that's helpful


----------



## Sid (Feb 3, 2021)

Me too!


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Can't see the logic in this. Been on the forum for several years and bought all my equipment off here. Most people on the forum won't have a need to post that frequently and it will increase the amount of spam posts.


----------



## adsr (Feb 1, 2021)

I have same issue. Wanted to buy a couple of items, but not been able to because can't post. Surely buying something from someone on here, is better than pointless posts, that are invariably the same? I've thought a boiut posting a few things, just to comment, no its 5 posts a month? what 5 different things could you even post about?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

adsr said:


> I have same issue. Wanted to buy a couple of items, but not been able to because can't post. Surely buying something from someone on here, is better than pointless posts, that are invariably the same? I've thought a boiut posting a few things, just to comment, no its 5 posts a month? what 5 different things could you even post about?


 It's burden...I agree


----------



## WayneG (Mar 24, 2021)

Lyt_han said:


> I've had the same issue, as a newbie although I'm always on the forum I don't have much to say 🙈


 It's the same with most forums or groups... some research suggests it's a 10/10/80 approach... 10% are vocal and always post; 10% occasionally like things and occasionally post; 80% tend to lurk and absorb things and not post at all. I might be paraphrasing... but it's something like that 🤣

By the way I'm new too and in the same boat as you, although I'm trying to be more vocal to learn more on a subject I know little about but always been fascinated by.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> It's burden...I agree


 @DavecUK Sarcasm? 😂


----------



## coffeenewbie12 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'll just have to remember to be as vocal as I am in real life!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Zohar said:


> I guess people just do what I do and post a few filler posts to make it work.


 Yup....


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

thewelshvet said:


> Can't see the logic in this. Been on the forum for several years and bought all my equipment off here. Most people on the forum won't have a need to post that frequently and it will increase the amount of spam posts.


 For sure


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Wombat said:


> I've run into a similar issue. I've been around since 2013 but I come and go because I juggle obsessions
> 
> I'm guessing there's been issued with bots/fraudsters so it can only be a good thing


 Cause fraudsters won't post 5 times ????


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HDAV said:


> For sure


 But a solution is being tested......"Classifieds", perhaps you missed it on the menu bar, it's a bit low key at the moment. Also Invisible on a smartphone until the back end of Invision is modified/configured. I can't do that bit, it's down to Tait.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

This is interesting. I can see this on my handset. There is a whishlist which I believe is a mistake in spelling and should be wish list. I cannot see anything in this area though


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gemini said:


> This is interesting. I can see this on my handset. There is a whishlist which I believe is a mistake in spelling and should be wish list. I cannot see anything in this area though


 The Whishlist is so irritating to me....something I can't change, might be a backend change that can be made. You won't see anything on smartphones yet as an area of Invision which I have no control over needs to be configured, only Tait can do that.


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

5 posts needed.


----------



## FilipK (Jun 14, 2015)

Wait, so the current plan is for me to spam random topics 5 times and only then I am allowed to buy something?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

FilipK said:


> Wait, so the current plan is for me to spam random topics 5 times and only then I am allowed to buy something?


 changing today...so hang on


----------



## FilipK (Jun 14, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> changing today...so hang on


 Dave, what about making multiple offers? I made an offer on an item via the classifieds, got rejected, want to increase it but can't find an option to do it. Can you advise?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you saying the offer button has not reappeared?

what did you offer on


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@FilipK Have a look now


----------



## FilipK (Jun 14, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> @FilipK Have a look now


 The offer button has been replaced my "my offer". It's the comandante c40 grinder.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ive fixed it, refresh the page


----------



## FilipK (Jun 14, 2015)

Didn't work fully on my phone, but on my PC it works a treat ! Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Should work on phone as well now


----------

